# Rate this pretty boy model ?



## mido the slayer (Jan 23, 2019)

People say he kinda look like me
To me he mog opry and Chico


----------



## badromance (Jan 23, 2019)

7/10


----------



## Kenma (Jan 23, 2019)

Ugly skull 3/10


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 23, 2019)

Kenma said:


> Ugly skull 3/10


He have beautiful oval face better then the ugly square face


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Pff opry and chico mogs this hard.


----------



## Coping (Jan 23, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Pff opry and chico mogs this hard.





Chico is literally impossible to mog in his prime tbh


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 23, 2019)

6.5


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cuckish high trust eye area, still 7/10


----------



## Absi (Jan 23, 2019)

6.5 / 7


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Cuckish high trust eye area


I'd rather be incel for life than have his cuck eyes and slay


----------



## androidcel (Jan 23, 2019)

No way he mogs Chico.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Jan 23, 2019)

People are voting too low I´d say Chad starts at 8/10 and he definitely is.
Or maybe a high tier Chad-lite VERY close to Chad.


----------



## dodt (Jan 23, 2019)

6PSL ngl, almost a chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 23, 2019)

6/10


----------



## Bur_01 (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like a cuck


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 23, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Cuckish high trust eye area, still 7/10


Still confused as to if this is good thing or bad thing. Also help me with eyebrow maxxing mine are gay af atm


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 23, 2019)

extremely above average


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 23, 2019)

I wanna splash some magic darwjn juice on his face to make it melt away, me very envious rn

Pretty much 8/10


----------



## Fizzcomplete (Jan 23, 2019)

nice wall


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 23, 2019)

Fizzcomplete said:


> nice wall


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 23, 2019)

Chico is overrated. He's 7.5/10 at best.
Sean O'Pry is 9/10.
This guy is 6.5/10. Needs better eye area to compete. Fourth pic is normie tier.


----------



## Coping (Jan 24, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Chico is overrated. He's 7.5/10 at best.
> Sean O'Pry is 9/10.
> This guy is 6.5/10. Needs better eye area to compete. Fourth pic is normie tier.







Def not overrated tbh he has the best facial harmony out there opry is top tier as well but his eyes look autistic, most girls would pick Chico as well. Both 8+ for sure tho. Stephen James mogs both in terms of slaying


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jan 24, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 15645
> View attachment 15646
> 
> 
> Def not overrated tbh he has the best facial harmony out there opry is top tier as well but his eyes look autistic, most girls would pick Chico as well. Both 8+ for sure tho. Stephen James mogs both in terms of slaying


Literally nothing autistic about his eyes. Maybe he's squintmaxxing in some photos, though. They all slay equally since they're at least 7.5 tier.


----------



## Coping (Jan 24, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Literally nothing autistic about his eyes. Maybe he's squintmaxxing in some photos, though. They all slay equally since they're at least 7.5 tier.






Idk wtf is up with his eyes in those but in most others they look good


----------



## Kenma (Jan 24, 2019)

He's going to look like an aging lesbian by 35


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 24, 2019)

>?

Gay


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 24, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> >?
> 
> Gay


He isn’t not gay lol but man the first photo of him I mean this




He looks so good that I have not seen someone beautiful as him a boy or a girl imagine the validation he get from women, and his hair is top tier but his nose kinda kills him.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 25, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> He isn’t not gay lol but man the first photo of him I mean this
> View attachment 15902
> 
> He looks so good that I have not seen someone beautiful as him a boy or a girl imagine the validation he get from women, and his hair is top tier but his nose kinda kills him.


Stop being gay


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 25, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Stop being gay


I’m not gay I’m just saying the truth I bet you melted when you saw him this forum we talk about looks so yea we might act gay sometimes but man this guy could get Stacie’s easier then me waking up in the morning


----------

